# Was zum CVS adden?



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

mal ne ganz simple frage. wie adde ich *eine* datei zu einem cvs? ich hab hier ne pdf datei vorliegen, welche ich adden moechte. wie geht das wohl? arbeite mit linux.

danke


----------



## hupfdule (26. Sep 2006)

```
cvs add <datei>
cvs commit
```


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

wirklich commit? wird dann die *eine* datei comitted, oder das ganze dir, wo sie drin ist?

danke


----------



## hupfdule (26. Sep 2006)

ja, ohne commit wird die Datei nur lokal als hinzugefügt markiert.
Du kannst beim commit auch die Datei mit angeben. Dann wird nur diese comitted. Sonst alles.


----------



## SnooP (26. Sep 2006)

zumindest alles was sich irgendwie geändert hat


----------



## hupfdule (26. Sep 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zumindest alles was sich irgendwie geändert hat



Klugscheißer


----------



## SnooP (26. Sep 2006)

wollt's nur bemerkt ha'm


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

danke


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

hi, also ich hab das so gemacht. also erst 

_cvs add dateiname_

dann

_cvs commit dateiname_

dann die logdatei angelegt und dann kam der fehler:

_cvs commit: ERROR: cannot write file dateiname,v: Permission denied_

aber genau so soll ichs machen.

wasn nu wieder? ist sicher nicht so einfach zu sagen, da es ja vom system abhaengt?

gruesse ???:L


----------



## hupfdule (26. Sep 2006)

Das sieht mir eher danach aus, dass das CVS nicht richtig eingerichtet ist oder du nicht die entsprechenden Rechte dafür hast (ich vermute eher ersteres). Da sollte mal der Admin des CVS Hand anlegen.


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

ok...werd ihn mal anschreiben 

danke


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

lag doch an mir....hatte nen export vergessen  :roll: 

danke nochmal!


----------

